# Olight S1R Baton Flashlight



## Southerngear (Apr 2, 2019)

Magnetic USB Charger
Weight -1.3oz
Waterproof - 2 meters
Impact 1.5 meters 
Throw - 145 meters 
MODES:
900 lumens 1.5min drops to 300 lumens
600 lumens 1.5min drops to 300 lumens 
300 lumens 60min
12 lumens 33hrs
.5 lumens 15 days

This flashlight fits thin shorts and thick blue jeans well. Fits perfectly in the third pocket on jeans. Does not weigh down your pocket at all. It's about the size of a small Bic lighter.

I was unloading firewood at night and was able to stick the light to the back of my truck with the magnetic base, it was perfect for throwing light exactly where we needed it. You will use the magnetic base more often than you would think. I use the magnet at work several times a week when working on production equipment. Love being able to use it hands free.

The grip is decent. Would like to have more aggressive nurling but it's not a deal breaker. If you put the clip on the oposit side of the on/off switch it makes it very easy to find in the dark. 

The S1R Baton is my personal favorite edc (everyday carry) flashlight. This light is top quality in every way. Although you might not use it too much, it's nice knowing you have 900 lumens in your pocket. It's great having four other brightness options to choose from for any situation. I would highly recommend this flashlight to anyone looking for a small edc light.


----------



## Buck70 (Apr 3, 2019)

Price?


----------



## Southerngear (Apr 3, 2019)

Buck70 said:


> Price?


$60 is what I paid for mine but if you shop around you can sometimes find them for $50. Well worth the price.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2019)

I'd be a broke joker keeping them stocked... My best run with a small flashlight was about 4 days before I lost it.


----------



## Southerngear (Apr 3, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I'd be a broke joker keeping them stocked... My best run with a small flashlight was about 4 days before I lost it.


Haha...I hear ya. I would definitely recommend a pocket clip. Treat it like your wallet and pocket knife and you should have better luck keeping up with it. Extremely useful tool to edc, I honestly use mine all the time.


----------

